# primary schools in the Korinthias area



## expat914 (Oct 9, 2009)

I would like to get a list of the primary schools in and around Korinthos. It is important to me that the teachers have training in teaching Greek as a second language. The people I know in Greece were not able to give me this information. I want to put my son in a good school.


----------

